# Broken gray water handle



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey All,

Had a great weekend dry camping up in Sequoia NP this weekend. Only minor issue occurred while dumping on the way out Sunday afternoon. When I closed my gray valve after dumping I apparently gave it a little too much gusto. When I was done & double checked the valves before taking off, the handle & about 6 inches of the aluminum rod came off in my hand.







That stuff sure seem flimsy.

I've never ventured up under the enclosure where I would need to go to repair this. I guess my question is, is it worth doing myself or should I have the dealer handle it next time I'm in for some warranty stuff. I'll be under warranty until May 2005.

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

hi... did it break or are ther threads on the end of the rod....on my old camper they just screwed in...

Kim


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

It broke about 6 inches back from the handle. The handle is fine, it's the rod that broke.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I assume you're a fair drive from your dealer, if so I'd call the dealer, tell them what happened and see if they can send you the needed parts. I don't think its that tough to change them out, maybe just a bit messy and smelly. My old Coleman dealer even offered to drop by and do a repair when I was camping, but I just told him to mail me the parts, he then asked I mail back the bad one so he could get credit from the manufacturer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Having never looked underneath the cover, I'd be hard pressed to speculate, but I would imagine that the broken rod should just screw out fo the valve body, and a new one can be screwed in. Of course if the dealer is close, or if there is another Keystone dealer close, you can always take it to them. Regardless of what any dealer tells you, any Keystone line dealer is authorized to perform warranty work on your Outback.

Tim


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

My only concern is opening up the enclosure to get to the valve. Not sure how involved that is.

However, my dealer is only across town, maybe 20 minutes. I think I'll be paying him a visit.

Thanks


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I wish my dealer was only across town. 85 miles one way for me.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think that you will find the valve stem screwed into the valve body. The handle is screwed onto the threaded end of the rod. I can constantly spin my handle in either direction and it doesn't come off. Valterra valve parts

I will look at mine coming up when I am under there again, I think it may be the valve type with handle extension. You can just take out a few of the undercover bolts and peek inside without having to remove it all.

Is the rod sheared (actually broken)? Or maybe it came apart?

Might want to let the dealer know what happened so they have it on record, maybe they will send parts, worth a try to call and see what they say.

I myself would be peeking under the cover to see what happened if it doesn't look like the rod actually broke. But I am curious anyways.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

It's the rod that broke. I can still move it to open & close the valve. The rod broke off about 6 inches back from the handle.

I think when I pushed in the valve to close it, it bent & perforated the thin aluminum tubing, so when I reached back to get it again it just fell off in my hand.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

Just a reminder that 21RS owners should be aware that if the handle falls off at high speed, as did mine, it may impact and blow out the left front trailer tire. Check your handles at every stop!

Ourbackgeorgia


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

outbackgeorgia, Does this mean you had a blowout? I sure hope not.

TM4, Is your valve handle rod totally exposed under the cover? I am wondering how you can still use it if the rod is broken, the 28BHS has a slit in the cover and almost all of the rod is inside the cover.

I would take out 2 or 3 bolts and see what you can see with a flashlight in there.

Good Luck,,


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

HP,

There is still a good section of the rod exposed. It's grabable(?) just not real convenient. Only the last couple inches of the rod back from the handle actually broke off. I'm not going to mess with it, I'm taking to the dealer for them to handle it as a warranty item. we have a short list of relatively insignificant items that need attention as well. Thanks for your help.


----------

